# Wheel Loader bucket spreader



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Looking for a hydraulic operated wheel loader bucket that 
can spread salt,sand gravel etc. with QA


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

mossballs said:


> Looking for a hydraulic operated wheel loader bucket that
> can spread salt,sand gravel etc. with QA


I'm thinking Arctic has one, There is a few other's that members posted. You will have to do a search. No quick cube? lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/arctics-salt-bucket.172759/#post-2249963


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info.
I did contact Arctic and the double sander they make is not going to go on sale until this spring.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

HLA makes a few galvanized versions, google HLA or Horst scattershot/ single shot...


----------



## AllHands (Dec 16, 2015)

Arctic only made 20 of them so far and they are being used by their fleet in chicago. I was inquiring if i could get one for the rest of this year and my local dealer got the Arctic sales manager on the phone. From how he sounded on the phone i wouldnt expect them to be available in the spring. The 20 they made are actually prototypes and it sounds like they are using them in their fleet as an R&D this season. Im sure they will find they need to tweak little things that will hold up mass production of them. It LOOKS like an outstanding idea though and as soon as they are ready ill be picking up one or two myself


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Outstanding idea that's been around for a couple decades...

There's always Quickcubes.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Outstanding idea that's been around for a couple decades...
> 
> There's always Quickcubes.


From what I have read on those, they will be an Epic Game Changer...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Now what about those motors sitting exposed ?

Anyone know a good welder ?? Could just build one ???

Use an inverted snow bucket.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Paint them what color ??


----------



## mossballs (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks
Only thing I could find from HLA is the sand spreaders they make for skid loaders. I was looking for something for my wheel loader with JRB QA.


----------

